# Learning the Art of Planted Tank



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

This is my first attempt at a planted tank after seeing all those beautiful pictures that everyone post.

In between the rotala indica and the sword, I plan to have some tall red plants to give it some contrast. However, I have read that red plants are often harder to keep so I am a little hesitant. I am also thinking of wait till the sword develop more roots before disturbing the area.

Also, from what I see in other people's tank, plants are often placed closer together and have more variety. do I just need to get more plants and eventually it will look as nice?

Any advice/comments/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks great! what is that hose in the background?


----------



## Zer0 (May 14, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Looks great! what is that hose in the background?


That hose is from my filter. It was cheaper that the green Eheim hose.


----------

